

Show HN: CraigTrend - graph job data over the last year - lowglow

http://www.craigtrend.com/<p>I've been accumulating Craigslist data for the last ~1.3 years and decided to do something with it. What you see is two days of work over Thanksgiving.<p>Note: I'm using JQuery's $.each() for regex matching the words on the page -- which is expensive and seems to crash chrome+safari (firefox works just fine). If anyone has any insight, or can suggest something quicker let me know.
======
smj2118
I like underscore.js although I'm not sure if _.each will be faster than
jquery or not. <http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/#each>

I've also heard that the coffeescript implementation of forEach is pretty fast
since it uses the old c-style for-loop under the hood.

~~~
lowglow
Awesome! Thanks. I'll check these out tonight. It might be quicker to have
mysql just return matching search results, but I wouldn't want to use LIKE on
1.6M text phrases, so I was hoping to just parse them in the browser, but
anything over ~2k entries for regex seems to choke chrome and safari.

------
lowglow
Ok. It now works in chrome+safari. I stripped out the client-side processing
and now keyword filtering is handled via the back-end. I didn't realize that
webkit would choke on what I had intended. Live. Learn.

------
carlsednaoui
For some reason searching keeps on freezing on Chrome 15.0.874.121

~~~
carlsednaoui
Works great in Firefox

~~~
lowglow
Yeah, I don't understand why firefox handles $.each() + regex and
chrome+safari choke so badly. The same command in ff takes under a second,
meanwhile in chrome+safari it grinds to a halt. I'm puzzled because I thought
chrome would be the fastest.

------
redgirlsays
What's the most interesting thing you've found with this data?

~~~
lowglow
Definitely the graph of "php" "python", it seems python is gaining in
popularity. Also the graph of "php" "ruby" -- there are a TON more php jobs
than ruby jobs at the moment. "android" "ios" is cool, it seems android is
losing market interest, while ios demand is climbing -- although there are
more android related jobs at the moment.

------
lowglow
Clickable: <http://craigtrend.com/> Also, please let me know if you run across
any bugs. Thanks. :)

